# 13 weeks



## Vix (Feb 7, 2014)

hi everyone, 

I've not been on the forum for a loooong time as a couple of comments really upset me, but I'm now 13 weeks pregnant  and thought it would be a good time to pop back on as I suspect the next few months are going to be tough and I may need some support and 'friendly faces' 

We told our families at the weekend so it all feels a bit more real now, especially after having the 12 week scan. Does/did anyone else feel a bit scared to be excited? I know there is still a long way to go, and keep being reminded this is a high risk pregnancy but part of me is relieved we've made it this far, part of me wants to shout it from the roof tops, and part of me is scared to tell people incase something goes wrong! 

My last hba1c was 6.5% (although I don't know what today's is) so that re-assures me a bit but my medical team have changed me from lantus to levemir so I can split my doses... to be honest I've been all over the place with quite a few high readings since they've done that - I'm hoping it's just teething problems as I didn't think my readings were too bad on my lantus but I wasn't quite hitting 5.9 before meals and 7.8 1 hour after. I find myself stressing about every reading that is a bit high, which I know makes it worse but it's hard not to.

Anyway, I'd better stop writing now as I have loads of work to do but just wanted to say hi and release a few thoughts to people who have a better understanding I guess, as one friend who's had a son said 'just keep positive and everything will be fine' or 'I had morning sickness it's not the end of the world' and I just want to shout 'you don't understand' morning sickness and taking my insulin aren't going too well together!

Hope everyone else is well, looking forward to chatting with you all again... have a good Friday 

xx


----------



## Cleo (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Vix !
Great to hear from you and CONGRATULATIONS !!! Thats great news ! well done you !.

I'm 31 weeks today woohoo - 7 more weeks to go and 6 more weeks until he's 'fully baked' 

I can relate to everything you are saying re fears, emotions etc etc.  its all one very strange cocktail of emotions when you are type 1 and pregnant, but always bear in mind that it CAN be done, and that as long as we keep our sugars in check we can have normal healthy pregnancies and normal healthy babies - so dont worry !!.  And always remember that you can come here and talk / vent about anything.

In terms of telling people - thats totally up to you and what ever you feel comfortable with.  If you dont want to announce it yet, then dont !  Follow your instinct and forget about the rule book.  I had a few issues with early pregnancy bleeding - had to go to hosp at 7weeks and 9 weeks (was very scary)- everything turned out to be fine it was just  'one of those things' but by the time we got to 12 weeks I was SO relieved and felt like we'd really reached a milestone, so thats when we announced it to friends.  

I also changed from Lantus to Levemir - it has worked a treat ! - I hope it works well for you as well.

keep us posted and stay in touch and most importantly - take one day at a time, do your best -  thats all you can do! 
 C x


----------



## Redkite (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Vix, congratulations 

I can't comment on the type 1 angle of pregnancy, but I do know how hard it is to manage levels when you're vomiting.  Hopefully now you're into the second trimester your morning sickness will wear off and you can enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2014)

Lovely to hear from you Vix, and with such great news! Congratulations - I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Steff (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations Vix all the best


----------



## Vix (Feb 8, 2014)

That's great news Cleo - MASSIVE CONGRATS to you  It's clearly been a while since I've been on here! Not long to go then... how exciting!! 

I'm struggling a bit with my sugars at the moment, which is partly to due with the morning sickness, but also still adjusting to changing to levemir but hoping it will settle down soon, or is it going to get worse?! Glad that levemir seems to work for you, that's encouraging  

We've told our families (my mum had already guessed as I've been quite ill with morning sickness and my parents live close by) and my in-laws were excited to say the least, we've also told close friends but no-one else... we're not keeping it a secret but not publicising it on fb etc

Thanks Redkite - I was hoping the same, I was 13 weeks yesterday and I'm not sure if it was just that I got a 24 hour stomach bug or if I had terrible morning sickness yesterday but I was being sick every 2 hours all day and night yesterday until 3am and couldn't even keep a dry cracker down! At one stage lucozade was coming back up and I was preparing myself for a trip to the hospital but it seems to have settled today and back to 'normal morning sickness' for me which only lasts until mid-afternoon. What do you do when you are being sick but about 2 hours after eating? I wait 10 mins after eating before doing my injection incase I'm sick straight away but then have to do insulin for the food obviously but then I drop after being sick... 

Thanks LeeLee, Northerner and Steff  Good to be back!

Enjoy what's left of your afternoon

xx


----------



## Bloden (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations on the happy news, Vix.

 I think all you mums-to-be must be very determined, courageous people, with all the extra hoops you have to jump through. Good luck!


----------



## Redkite (Feb 8, 2014)

Vix said:


> What do you do when you are being sick but about 2 hours after eating? I wait 10 mins after eating before doing my injection incase I'm sick straight away but then have to do insulin for the food obviously but then I drop after being sick...



It's tricky!  My experience with type 1 and vomiting is with childhood tummy bugs, so very often the meal won't have been digested.  But in the case of morning sickness, it's probable that by two hours after the meal you should have digested much of it (sorry to be gross, but what comes up?).  When I was pregnant I felt more nauseous when I was hungry, but not having type 1 I could just have a small snack without a care in the world.  So I would advise checking your BGs frequently (which I'm sure you do anyway) and maybe having a gingernut biscuit if you're starting to drop (ie. more insulin left on board than food).  Really hope it starts to wear off soon


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Vix

Congratulations! I hope to be in your position very soon (in 2ww!)

With regards to sickness and LBS, I find that sugar and a mouthful of water to dissolve it (not enough to swallow much) is a really good way of getting your sugars back up

x


----------



## Vix (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks Bloden  

Redkite - I think talking about 'gross things' is part of the territory when pregnant  Well most of the time it is obvious what I ate for my last meal when it comes up, apart from on Fri when most of the time it was just liquid, but I think that was just from being sick so often - my body had nothing rest to throw up! Although I will say it's not a good idea to have skittles to treat a hypo if you don't want neon results when you're sick!

I'm checking my levels every hour when being sick but it fluctuates so much, I can't stand the taste of ginger so ginger biscuits don't go down too well. I find that an empty stomach makes me feel more sick and if I'm hypo I know the nausea will come straight away, the 3 hour hypo last night was NOT good as I just couldn't force anything else down.

Hopefully it will wear off soon, my DSN has said that by week 15 it should have gone, let's hope she's right!

Thanks tabbicles, fingers crossed for you! Oooh, thanks for the tip I'll def try that as last night I was in floods of tears at the thought of having to swallow any more lucozade or sweets... bag of sugar and bottle of water by my bed it is then  

Right, better get back to work as these drawings won't do themselves... have a good eve 

Xx


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 11, 2014)

It is the worst being sick when getting hypos. I once out of desperation used Glucagon (why do they give those the thickest ever needles?!) but I got told off for that!


----------

